# Rider app - is tip option automatically included?



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Tampa Bay area just got the tip option a week ago. As a driver, I was notified to install new software in order to accept tips. Is the same true for riders or did that app automatically update?


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Likely an app update required for the passenger app. Not sure if they are prompted or forced to update.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

stpetej said:


> Tampa Bay area just got the tip option a week ago. As a driver, I was notified to install new software in order to accept tips. Is the same true for riders or did that app automatically update?


I was told it is required of the rider app before the rider can leave a tip by the district manager at a local meeting. I know, it sucks


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

I believe it just depends on the persons setting. I have some apps set to automatically update and some I have manual update. I think if the PAX has an automatic update then it will but I don't think the update is required to continue using the app. So if they have it on manual update they won't until they see it. I have simply tell PAX when exiting my car to make sure they update their app because there are new available features, you don't have to tell them what.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Veronicaphone951 said:


> I believe it just depends on the persons setting. I have some apps set to automatically update and some I have manual update. I think if the PAX has an automatic update then it will but I don't think the update is required to continue using the app. So if they have it on manual update they won't until they see it. I have simply tell PAX when exiting my car to make sure they update their app because there are new available features, you don't have to tell them what.


From what a district manager of Uber told me and about 50 other driver's at an Uber meeting about 2 weeks ago is that the pax will have an option to download a version of the app that allows tipping or keep the version that doesn't.


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> From what a district manager of Uber told me and about 50 other driver's at an Uber meeting about 2 weeks ago is that the pax will have an option to download a version of the app that allows tipping or keep the version that doesn't.


That's what I said lol


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Veronicaphone951 said:


> That's what I said lol


But it's not an automatic update. It's a different version of the rider app. The rider will still have the option to keep the version without tipping.


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> But it's not an automatic update. It's a different version of the rider app. The rider will still have the option to keep the version without tipping.


So it is a whole different rider app? So basically no riders will get the new app because how would they know there is a new app? Why isn't it just an update to the current app


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Most people auto update thier apps, because it's a pain when you need to update more than a handfull. Hopefully that will catch most of them.


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

REDSEA said:


> Most people auto update thier apps, because it's a pain when you need to update more than a handfull. Hopefully that will catch most of them.


This is what I said but Grahmcracker is saying it will be a different app they have to download. At least that is what I'm understanding from his message. Or maybe I'm understanding his response wrong, or he misunderstood my earlier reply. IDK


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Veronicaphone951 said:


> This is what I said but Grahmcracker is saying it will be a different app they have to download. At least that is what I'm understanding from his message. Or maybe I'm understanding his response wrong, or he misunderstood my earlier reply. IDK


There will not be two seperate Uber rider apps in the App store, take that to the bank. If it is over the air update like the Tip update was I could see the pax having a choice of opting in or not. I have not had a over the air option yet on my rider app. I plan on taking a ride soon to test it out.


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

REDSEA said:


> There will not be two seperate Uber rider apps in the App store, take that to the bank. If it is over the air update like the Tip update was I could see the pax having a choice of opting in or not. I have not had a over the air option yet and I plan on taking a ride to test it out.


I don't get why there should even be an opt in or out or a separate app. What is the big deal for the PAX if there is now in app tipping? I can see the reason for the opting in or out for the driver but if the PAX doesn't want to tip then they just don't or they can tip cash if they want. More complicated than it needs to be


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

i havent seen an option of opting in on the rider app, that sounds dumb if it is... ill be using it tomorrow and will see but everyone says it shows up after you rate your driver. they give you 3 options plus a custom amount button, as well as a no-tip option


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

I agree but this is Uber were taliking about...


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

im pretty sure the update for riders is just a general one since they give u a no tip option after rating.


** actually just looked in the app and there's a "can i tip" in the help area and there is details on how to do it


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

paulmsr said:


> im pretty sure the update for riders is just a general one since they give u a no tip option after rating.
> 
> ** actually just looked in the app and there's a "can i tip" in the help area and there is details on how to do it


Oh good, it's a regular update. So like I said before most peoples app will update automatically. I just like to remind the ones that have it on manual updates to do it. I don't tell them it's so they can tip. Just that there are new features.


----------

